
Researchers discover a black hole feeding frenzy that breaks records - devinp
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/10085.html
======
DrScump
Word for word blogspam of

[http://www.unh.edu/unhtoday/2017/02/feeding-
frenzy](http://www.unh.edu/unhtoday/2017/02/feeding-frenzy)

~~~
brudgers
Nobody submitted that link...probably because no HN'er who loves 'yay science'
stories RSS feeds unhtoday.. Instead, people who are interested in 'yay
science' subscribe to the aggregators because it is many of orders of
magnitude more efficient than trying to subscribe to all the potential sources
of 'yay science' stories many of which are as obscure as unhtoday.

~~~
DrScump
Even if you choose to follow the blogspam sites, given that the actual source
is referenced _right in the blogspammer article_ , why submit the abbreviated
(sometimes erroneously) and adware-laden pale imitator?

~~~
brudgers
Since I didn't submit it, I can only speculate. My speculation is that it's
generally easier to submit the link that shows up in a person's inbox; with
press announcements it's mostly a wash (the source isn't a scientific paper);
and it's probably a bit more acceptable to repeat information on scientific
topics since the idea of repeatability is embedded in science and the idea of
copyright is not so much.

